# Santa Cruz , CA - looking for a group



## Shadow64 (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope somone out there sees this!  I just moved to Santa Cruz and I am looking for a group to join.  I do have to do some traveling in the next few weeks, but maybe at the least i could pop in for a session to get a feel for a group.

I'm interested in pretty much anything d20-related (vanilla D&D, homebrow, FR, eberron, Mutants and Masterminds, D20 Modern, etc.), but also have the hankering to play non d20 stuff like Shadowrun (4th), Deadlands (pre-d20 or maybe the new Savage Worlds version), Warhammer (v2), All Flesh Must Be Eaten. Maybe even some Exalted (always wanted to try that).  More or less looking for a fun with game with cool, laid back people.

My main "gaming days" are either Friday or Saturday night, weekly or bi-weekly, doesn't matter.

Thanks, and I hope to hear from some people!


----------



## synedra (May 29, 2015)

Are you still looking?  Let me know.  We have a hero system game on Sundays that might be to your liking...


----------

